
The Thucydides Trap (2017) - doppp
https://foreignpolicy.com/2017/06/09/the-thucydides-trap/
======
simonblack
The Thucydides Trap doesn't go away.

The US will have to fight to prevent China from overtaking it. But they are
running out of time to do so. If they don't do it within the next year or so,
they will be too late to succeed.

